# Forum compromised by scareware virus alerts?



## wlkwichita (May 30, 2010)

I just had some of the bogus virus popups while browsing posts here. I suggest the Admins get in and take a good look.


----------



## ellymae (May 30, 2010)

Same here.....


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 30, 2010)

WLKWichita,

Thank you for your feedback.

I have been trying for several days now on several different browsers and several different types of AV to recreate this problem.. I can't. Everything is working exactly as it should on my end.

I have sent all of the details to Huddler and they will have to dig into it after the holiday. They have been very good at handling issues thus far so I don't expect anything different with this.


----------



## wlkwichita (May 30, 2010)

I am using Windows 7 Pro 64 bit.

Browser is IE 8.0.7600.16385

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## ronp (May 30, 2010)

I just got one also. I found out I wasn't logged in.


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2010)

I'm using IE8 and Windows XP Pro and running Norton Internet Security and no problems on my end at all. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 30, 2010)

The only thing can tell everyone is that we are running the same ad networks that thousands of other mainstream sites do. If you get a popup from an antivirus program that you don't recognize, don't click  on it.

I am sending all reports to Huddler and they will look into this. I probably have enough reports and screenshots for this particular issue already.

By the way..

I am on Windows 7 64bit/Firefox 3.6.3/McAfee Security Center - and I am seeing zero problems.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 30, 2010)

WLKWichita said:


> I just had some of the bogus virus popups while browsing posts here. I suggest the Admins get in and take a good look.


Just got one too, seen it before pop up screen says it's AV 7 and wants to run a free virus check. If you are running Windows 7 just minimize to the task bar and shut the browser off from there.


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like windows 7 & 7 might be the culprit. Go figure.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 30, 2010)

No pop-ups here, but then again I have the ads off until we get some more onboard with us.  I'm on Vista with Norton, plus the 9mm within reach!


----------



## rdknb (May 30, 2010)

same here, no pop up but not running ads either, vista and norton


----------



## eman (May 30, 2010)

getting the same pop up when i log in and then click forums is usually when it pops up . if you click any thing on it it trys to start.


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 3, 2010)

i just got this malware warning and closed the forum tab and tried downloading some virus check....i had to close the window it was trying to run in....i'm running IE8 on XP home edition on a home built cpu.............bob

....


----------



## gregzee (Jun 3, 2010)

Im having virus warnings on my home computer and at work a couple times a day.

Home computer: windows 7 64 bit IE 8 Ad-Aware Pro virus scan

Work computer: windows 7 32 bit ie 8 Avg Free

For the life of me, i can't seem to track down what keeps bringing up the warnings.  It doesnt appear in any Firewall or AV logs. What pops up on mine are bogus antivirus warnings asking to click scan now.  I first thought it was something on my computers, but after cleaning windows, installing full suites of norton and McAfee, I cant find any threats on my computer.  

It doesnt come up on any other sites that I visit.  It seems completely random when im here.

Good luck tracking it down.  Im confused.

Greg


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob thanks for the information this has been reported to Huddler. If you have any other issues fill out the feedback form.


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 4, 2010)

i will next time i get any problem....yeah it seems to be random as to what i click on when i got the 3 so far....i have avast and it catches everything i ever had get to my cpu over the last 7/8 years, i found nothing in my av logs either as to any virus or malware in any scans also???....i had to click fast to close what was trying to download so i could get any info on it..........bob

....


----------

